# Topics > Robotics > Modular robotics >  MODI, modular kit for your DIY IoT and robotic creations, Luxrobo, Seoul, Korea

## Airicist

Website - Luxrobo

"MODI: Create Anything You Want with Robotics of Things" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

MODI: create anything you want with robotics of things

Published on Oct 17, 2016

----------


## Airicist

MODI introduction

Published on Jan 11, 2018

----------


## Airicist

MODI world!

Published on Jan 22, 2018

----------

